# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  مذكرة دفاع فى جنحة نصب قضى فيها لاحقا بالبراءة ورفضت النيابة العامة استئناف الحكم

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*محكمة طلخا الجزئية* 

*دائرة الجنح والمخالفات* 

*مذكرة بدفاع مقدم من:* 


*هيثم الفقى المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن /* 

*عصام الدين لطفى عنان (متهم ثان)* 

*ضد* 

*أحمد السيد ابراهيم السيد بيبرس (مدعى بالحق المدنى)* 

*فى* 

*القضية رقم 8408 لسنة2007 جنح طلخا _ جلسة 13/1/2008* 

*[align=center]((الواقعات))[/align]*
*نحيل بشأنها أوراق الجنحة الماثلة كى لا نطيل على عدالة المحكمة الموقرة.*
*[align=center]((الدفاع))[/align]*
*نلتمس من عدالة المحكمة الموقرة التفضل بالبراءة تأسيسا على :*
*أولا: انعدام صلة المتهم الثانى بادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى بمحضر الضبط:-*
*الثابت من التوكيل الخاص الرسمى المودع بالقضية عالية والصادرمن مقر القنصلية العامة لجمهورية مصر العربية فى ميلانو والمصدق عليه بخاتم الخارجية المصرية , أنه محرر من المتهم الثانى أمام سكرتير ثان نائب قنصل جمهورية مصر العربية فى ميلانو وأنه يثبت كون أن المتهم الثانى مقيم فعليا بدولة ايطاليا وليس مقيما بدولة رومانيا وذلك على عكس ادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى حينما قرر فى الصفحة الأولى من محضر الضبط بالسطر العاشر:*
*س : ما تفصيلات شكواك ؟*
*ج : اللى حصل أن المشكو فى حقه الأول / الخطيب لطفى ده صديق لى من أيام الدراسة وهو بيسفر وعرض على موضوع السفر ده واتفق معايا على تسفيرى لدولة رومانيا لأن له أخ هناك اسمه /عصام الدين..........*
*..................................................  .............. وقابلت شقيقه / عصام الدين فى رومانيا وقال لى مفيش لك اقامة هنا فقلت أنا عايز فلوسى وأرجع مصر تانى قال مفيش لك فلوس عندى.............................*

*وكذا حينما قرر بالصفحة الثانية من محضر الضبط بالسطر السابع بعد أن تم سؤاله بالتالى:-*
*س : وما هو الاتفاق الذى دار بينك وبين المشكو فى حقهما وما دور كل منهما فى تلك الواقعة ؟*
*ج :.................................................  .....................ودور عصام الدين أخوه كان هو اللى جاب التأشيرة لى من رومانيا لأنه هناك .*
*س : وما هى الطرق الاحتيالية التى استخدمها المشكو فى حقهما لايهامك بقدرتهما نحو تسفيرك لدولة رومانيا مقابل سبعون ألف جنيه ؟*
*ج : هو سفر ناس كتير قبل كده عن طريق أخوه عصام الدين اللى فى رومانيا وعلشان كدا دفعت ليه الفلوس.*
*وكذا حين قرر بالصفحة الثالثة من محضر الضبط بالسطر السادس : -*
*س : وأين يقيم المشكو فى حقهما ؟*
*ج : ...............................................وعصام الدين حاليا بدولة رومانيا.*

**جميع هذه الادعاءات التى وردت على لسان قول من المدعى بالحق المدنى لا تعدو الا وأن تكون أقوال مرسلة وادعاءات لا أساس لها من الصحة وجميعها ينفيها التوكيل الرسمى المحرر من المتهم الثانى والذى يثبت أنه مقيم بدولة ايطاليا .*
**ويود المتهم الثانى أن يستشهد أيضا بما ورد بالمحضر رقم 5413 لسنة 2007 ادارى. طلخا المحرر بمعرفة رئيس مباحث طلخا بادعاء من المتهم الأول / الخطيب لطفى ضد المدعى بالحق المدنى - فى الجنحة الماثلة- يتهمه فيه باجباره بالاكراه على توقيع ايصال أمانة بمبلغ 48900 جنيه , وفيه يرد يرد المدعى بالحق المدنى على السؤال الآتى:-*
*س : ما قولك فيما هو منسوب اليك ؟*
*ج : اللى حصل أننى اتفقت معاه على تسفيرى لدولة رومانيا...........................وسافرت الى رومانيا وتقابلت مع المدعو / أحمد عطوة هناك فى رومانيا وبعد شهر فوجئت بنزول / أحمد عطوة لعدم وجود اقامة له وفوجئت أنا أيضا أننى لم أعرف أطلع الاقامة فنزلت الى مصر من رومانيا عشان هو نصب على فى السفر الى رومانيا.*
**ويلاحظ على اجابة المدعى بالحق المدنى على رئيس المباحث من أنها قد خلت من أية اشارة باتهام الى المتهم الثانى / عصام الدين أو أنه قابله برومانيا مثلما قرر بالمحضر سند الجنحة الماثلة , فلقد اكتفى فى هذا المحضر والمحرر بمعرفة رئيس مباحث طلخا باتهام المتهم الأول / الخطيب لطفى , كما قرر بذات المحضر مقابلته لمن يدعى / أحمد عطوة وخلا المحضر سند الجنحة الماثلة من ثمة اشارة اليه , وهو الأمر الذى يلقى على جميع ادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى ظلال الشك وعدم المصداقية بسبب التضارب ويؤكد كونها لا أساس لها من الصحة.*
*ثانيا: عدم توصل تحريات المباحث لحقيقة الواقعة :*
*على الرغم من ادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى بمحضر الضبط وتوكيده عليها الا أن التحريات السرية التى قامت بها ادارة البحث الجنائى بقسم الأموال العامة السرية أسفرت عن عدم التوصل لحقيقة الواقعة , وهو الأمر الذى يؤكد كون أن جميع ادعاءاته لا تعدو الا وأن تكون أقوالا مرسلة لا أساس لها من الصحة.*
*ثالثا: انتفاء شهود الواقعة:-*
*عندما سأل المدعى بالحق المدنى بمحضر الضبط بالجنحة الماثلة بالصفحة الثانية بالسطر الرابع :-*
*س : أمام من حدث ذلك ؟*
*ج: أمام / عبد اللطيف محمد السعيد , الغريب محمود الغريب , محمود السيد ابراهيم بيبرس .*
*على الرغم من أن المدعى بالحق المدنى استشهد بثلاثة شهود من ضمنهم اخيه الا أن أيا من شهوده لم يتقدم للشهادة وهو الأمر الذى يزيد تأكيد أن ادعاءاته لا أساس لها من الصحة , والا فلماذا لم يتقدم ولو شاهد واحد لتأكيد أيا من ادعاءاته ؟؟؟*
*رابعا : انتفاء الركن المادى للجريمة لعدم استعمال طرق احتيالية :-*
*نص القانون على أن الطرق الاحتيالية فى جريمة النصب يجب أن يكون من شأنها الايهام بوجود مشروع كاذب أو واقعة مزورة أو احداث أمل بحصول ربح وهمى أو غير ذلك من الأمور المبينة على سبيل الحصر فى المادة 336 من قانون العقوبات المصرى.....*
*هذا وقد خلا محضر الضبط سند الجنحة الماثلة من أية اشارة على دليل مادى واحد اتخذه المتهم الثانى لا يهام المدعى بالحق المدنى بوجود مشروع كاذب أو أنه سلك أى مسلك للاحتيال عليه فلا يوجد سوى ادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى والتى لا تعدو الا وأن تكون أقوالا مرسلة لا أساس لها من الصحة ولم تتوصل اليها تحريات المباحث ولم يؤكدها ولو شاهد واحد.*
*خامسا: انقطاع علاقة السببية بين الطرق الاحتيالية وتسليم المال :-*
*سادسا : انتفاء تسلم المتهم الثانى للمال :-*
*ويترتب على البند رابعا أنه لا توجد علاقة سببية بين الطرق الاحتيالية التى أوردها المدعى بالحق المدنى وبين واقعة تسليمه للمال المشكوك فى أمرها وهل المال هو سبعون ألفا حسبما قرر بالمحضر سند الجنحة الماثلة أو ثمانية وأربعون ألف وتسعمائة جنية حسبما قرر المتهم الأول / الخطيب لطفى فى محضره سالف الذكر والذى حرره بمباحث طلخا بادعاء أن المدعى بالحق المدنى قد أوقعه على ايصال أمانه بالمبلغ الأخير بالاكراه تحت تهديد السلاح الأبيض ....*
*فلا توجد صلة بين المتهم الثانى وبين المال فى الجنحة الماثلة فصلته مجرد قول مرسل من المدعى بالحق المدنى لا أساس له من الصحة..*
*وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأنه:*
*" متى كان البين مما سطره الحكم أنه استدل على ما أسنده الى الطاعنة بمجرد القول أنها ساعدت المجنى عليه فى السفر للخارج عن طريق المتهم الثانى وهى عبارة مرسلة غير ظاهر منها أن المحكمة حين استعرضت الدليل عليها كانت ملمة بهذا الدليل شاملا حتى يهيىء لها أن تمحصه التمحيص الكافى لتعرف الحقيقة , ولم تستظهر فيه الصلة بين الطرق الاحتيالية التى استخدمتها الطاعنة وبين تسليم المجنى عليه للمال فانه يكون قاصرا"*
*[align=center](الطعن رقم 302 لسنة 48 ق جلسة 12/6/1987 س 29 ق 119 ص614)[/align]*
*[align=right]سابعا : انعدام صلة المتهم الثانى بالمدعى بالحق المدنى :-[/align]**لما كانت محكمة النقض المصرية قد قضت بأنه :-*
*"يجب فى جريمة النصب أن يعنى الحكم بيان ما صدر عن المتهم من قول أو فعل فى حضرة المجنى عليهم مما حملهم على التسليم فى مالهم , وذلك حتى يتسنى لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة كما صار اثباتها بالحكم وكان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه لم يورد أقوال المجنى عليهم التى عول عليها فى ادانة الطاعن , كما لم يبين ما صدر من الطاعن من قول أو فعل فى حضرة المجنى عليهم مما حملهم على التسليم فى مالهم فانه يكون معيبا بالقصور"*
*[align=center](الطعن رقم 1657 لسنة 50 ق جلسة 14/1/1981 س 33 ص 64)[/align]*
*وكان الثابت من محضر الضبط سند الجنحة الماثلة أن الصلة المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى بمعرفة المدعى بالحق المدنى مجرد قول مرسل منه لا أساس له من الصحة نظرا لكون المتهم الثانى مقيم اقامة فعلية بدولة ايطاليا على عكس جميع ادعاءات المدعى بالحق المدنى والتى لم تؤيد لا بتحريات مباحث ولا بشهادة ولو شاهد واحد مما تنعدم معه والحالة هذه صلة المتهم الثانى بالمدعى بالحق المدنى.*
*[align=center]لما سبق[/align]*
*نلتمس من عدالة المحكمة الموقرة التفضل بالقضاء بالبراءة تأسيسا على كل ما أوردناه شرحا وتفصيلا من دفوع.*
*[align=center]والله ولى التوفيق [/align]*

[align=center]
*وكيل المتهم الثانى* 
*هيثم الفقى* 
*المحامى*
[/align]

----------

